# [VideoReport] - Trilhados - Urban DH, Lisbon's Stairs by... NIGHT!!!



## Bentania (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Here is another video of us doing some Urban DH, We went on a nocturnal stairs assault in the city of Lisbon, Portugal. Some of these stairs have already been trailed by Steve Peat, Greg Minaar, et al. Of course they did them a bit... FASTER. However, we did them at NIGHT. Enjoy!

(Choose 720p or above for HD)


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

voces batem mal da tola fdx descer isso quase sem luz lol


----------



## ikas (Nov 15, 2011)

p.almeida said:


> voces batem mal da tola fdx descer isso quase sem luz lol


Mesmo


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

you need proper lights guys! I could do it faster with my rigid racer bike 
check the DIY lights forum section for serious lights!
keep riding!


----------

